# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  OldTime Fiddle Music midi files

## woodwizard

Some of you OT pickers may already know of this site and more but I just accidently came across "Hetzlers Fakebook" on the net.

http://hetzler.homestead.com/music_2.html

It's a cool site for you to practice playing your old time fiddle tunes with their midi files that you might not have had luck finding recordings of. I've been really getting into some OT lately and it's nice to hear a midi file melody to get the tune in your head when you've heard a name of a tune but didn't know how it actually should sound.  :Smile:

----------


## John Flynn

Yeah, Hetzler's is great, although I don't use it as much as I used to. What I find myself using more is the Mandozine TablEdit files and the ABC files on the Fiddler's Companion. Once you pull them into TablEdit, you can export them as midi files if you want to, although I haven't seen the need to do it. But Hetzler's still has some tunes the others don't, so I still keep it bookmarked.

----------


## woodwizard

Yep ... mandozine/tab-edit is a good one to use for sure and I go there a lot. I forgot about the fiddlers companion site. Been looking for tab for "Shove that Pigs Foot A little closer to the Fire"

----------

